# Easy trolling motor arm extension



## moloch16 (Aug 26, 2011)

Been trying to figure out how to extend my trolling motor arm cheaply yet effectively. Went to Lowes hardware today and found this extension pipe which is meant for sinks (it's found in the sink pipe section). It's 1.5" diameter pipe but the fitting on the end is 1.75", a perfect fit for my motor handle. The nice thing about it is it is thin, lightweight pipe so it doesn't weigh down the arm like PVC pipe would.

The pipe I bought is 16 inches. I'm going to buy another 12 extension to add additional length using the threaded end piece. Perfect and only cost $3.25!


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Great Job! Now I want to try that


----------



## moloch16 (Sep 7, 2011)

Glad you like it. I bought another 12" extension pipe and added it to the setup to give me more reach. Spray painted the thing black to improve the looks.


----------

